# Edtv?



## nickp87 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi all.

I have just been given a phillips 42PF552OD/10 plasma tv, it's not HD ready but according to the manual it supports enhanced definition.

I have never heard of EDTV untill today and i am just looking for some more info on what it's about and what i'd need to get the best picture quality possiable. 

Am i right in thinking it is just progressive scanning? And do i just need a progressive scan DVD player?

Thanks


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

An ED-Tv displays in 480p. Which, as you said, is a progressive scan picture. It will be considerably better than a standard definition TV, but not as good as an HDTV. In theory, yes, a progressive scan DVD player will produce the best picture, however, depending on your room size and viewing, will also make a difference.


----------



## nickp87 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks ctwoods.

The TV has a dvi-i connection, when looking for a dvd player do i get a HD one and connect it with a hdmi to dvi cable?

And is there anyway to get my sky to display at 480p?

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Nick - Welcome to TSF :wave:

I hadn't heard of EDTV either but found this that may be of interest to you


----------



## nickp87 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks DonaldG.

I have just read the wiki article, thanks.

All this tv stuff is confusing, do you know what i'd need to get sky to display at 480p?

Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No idea on Sky - I can't afford it :grin:


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a funny story to tell regarding EDTVs. 

Back in the fall of 2001, when I moved into my new townhouse, I decided it was time to upgrade TVs. I bought a 36" Panasonic HDTV Ready Tv (tube) and a HD box. I think I spend around $2400 for both. Well the early part of 2002, I was able to enjoy HD programming and my friends were in awe, especially at the hockey games and some football games.

One of them, who thought he could do better went shopping for an HDTV. He ended going for a 42" Phillips EDTV flat panel that he hung on his wall. He thought that was the coolest thing even if it cost him $3000. At the time, flat panels HDTVs were around $4-$5k. Some where higher. 

Well after hooking it up, he couldn't get his signal to be as clear as mine. Hockey games, football games, even Jay Leno was not nearly the same clarity as mine. It took him almost 3 months to figure out that EDTV does the same as HDTV. He thought it was the same. He was told it was the same. I felt bad for him but in a way, he had to learn that lesson. He knew how much research I've done to buy my TV, he could have asked me but didn't.

Instead he went out on his own, blew $3000 and got a TV slightly better than what he had before, except he was able to hang this TV on his wall. 

He finally replaced it last fall with a new Toshiba Regza. It IS an HDTV this time......:grin:


----------

